# Please Help with Compressor/Pneumatics



## Kenpilot (May 3, 2008)

Ok I'm sure there is a very simple way to solve my problem but I am just not thinking of it. Im pretty new to compressors and pneumatic props. I built an air cannon. I have it attached to a 7 gallon resevoir tank that is connected to my 10 gallon compressor. I have the compressor set to where its pressurized to its max 115 PSI. Then I have an output regulator from there to my resevoir tank of 115PSI. Then another Regulator on the intake of my resevoir of 30 PSI so that that is what the cannon shoots out. Is there a way that i can fill my resevoir tank from my compressor to 115 psi but yet only have 30 PSI shoot out fom the cannon? And then have like a "low limit" setting of 50 PSI in the resevoir. That way The cannon will shoot more times before the resevoir has to be repressurized (reaching 50 PSI) and thus kick on the compressor every couple mins. Thanks!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Kenpilot said:


> Ok I'm sure there is a very simple way to solve my problem but I am just not thinking of it. Im pretty new to compressors and pneumatic props. I built an air cannon. I have it attached to a 7 gallon resevoir tank that is connected to my 10 gallon compressor. I have the compressor set to where its pressurized to its max 115 PSI. Then I have an output regulator from there to my resevoir tank of 115PSI. Then another Regulator on the intake of my resevoir of 30 PSI so that that is what the cannon shoots out. Is there a way that i can fill my resevoir tank from my compressor to 115 psi but yet only have 30 PSI shoot out fom the cannon? And then have like a "low limit" setting of 50 PSI in the resevoir. That way The cannon will shoot more times before the resevoir has to be repressurized (reaching 50 PSI) and thus kick on the compressor every couple mins. Thanks!


You should really never run your compressor to the limit


----------



## Kenpilot (May 3, 2008)

Lotus said:


> You should really never run your compressor to the limit


Well its not actually the tank limit, thats just what it normally pressures to. The Tank limit is much more then 115PSI. But thanks for the heads up!


----------



## ruafraid (Jan 3, 2006)

WOW that was helpful seems most compressors are rated at 140 to 150PSI so 115 is in a safe range IMHO. The biggest factor is not the PSI but the CFM how fast the compressor can put the air out under load.

Sounds like you need the regulator on the Output side of the Air Cannon. Not sure 30PSI will be what you want as far as effect. Also Air Cannons EAT air and you have a very small compressor and you may need to upgrade to a larger compressor depending on how long you intend to run it and how often you "shoot" the cannon and the length of the "shot"


----------



## TSquared (Nov 4, 2007)

Kenpilot said:


> Is there a way that i can fill my resevoir tank from my compressor to 115 psi but yet only have 30 PSI shoot out fom the cannon? And then have like a "low limit" setting of 50 PSI in the resevoir. That way The cannon will shoot more times before the resevoir has to be repressurized (reaching 50 PSI) and thus kick on the compressor every couple mins. Thanks!


Here's a link for a regulator that you can use:

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=90590

Place one at your air cannon set to 30 psi. Place one prior to your reservoir set to 50 psi. Can you get the sound you are looking for at 30psi? I am using a commercial quick exhaust valve to dump the air and unless I am 50 psi or greater, I don't get the sound I am looking for. Good luck.


----------



## Kenpilot (May 3, 2008)

Thanks guys, got it figured out! Appreciate all your help!


----------



## ruafraid (Jan 3, 2006)

Ken What did you end up doing ? and how were the results " sound wise " We like feedback with details LOL


----------

